# Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone?



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Its been done all over the place from rabbits to mk4's, corrado's and scirroco's ... so why not a beetle? Were already forced to deal with a cramped engine bay, so it is the perfect candidate to start removing some items and making room. Personally I plan to simply remove some items and relocate smaller items to get them out of the way. At this point I do not plan to fully smooth the engine bay or remove the engine. This is more of a 'cleaning up' process.
I think it is obvious that for most people this is not an option as many items hold a certain comfort level that is needed in a daily driver. Such as air conditioning and windshield washer fluid.
So any thoughts? Discussion is always great.
pic for looks.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (bugasm99)*

If you don't need it as a daily driver, then go for it! I'd love to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Mikes72sb)*

nope, i have an '07 rabbit for that


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (bugasm99)*

Go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd love to see it done in a Beetle, esp your car. It'll go well with your cars style


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

my motors coming out after the new year for a Gillette smooth shave. Its never been done that I know of. I'm getting rid of everything thats not needed to run and some that are. Hidden harness smooth color matched and some metal that was never there from the factory will be installed to help hide some things all the same things the other guys so but only on a beetle










_Modified by VR6BUG at 12:43 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*

I've thought about this for a long time but i dont think you can apply the same method to our bays. Its too small oviously the strut tops are hidden unlike any other cars, so removing all this stuff for what? To see the headlight housings? I'd love to see it, but i doubt it will look anything close to mk4 mk3 mk2. I think it could be pulled off with a lot of work, as in adding a lot of sheet metal around.
The route I planned to take as far as engine bays is get all the metal pieces polished or gold plated, and also try to vacum plate the coolant tank, power steering tank, windshield washer fluid tank and probably get all the billet pieces from neuspeed and get a billet battery cover
Its going to be almost a decade since its intruduction, if it was possible the germans would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

you all have a lot more wires and hoses than I do with my swap. Its going to be a lot of work to do it. thats why I'm not showing this year. All kinds of crazy stuff going down with my car.


----------



## gixxerdaddy (Dec 7, 2007)

absolutely ridiculous to do it to a bug....


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (gixxerdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gixxerdaddy* »_absolutely ridiculous to do it to a bug....

would you like to expand on that comment, or are you just stopping by?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Josh, don't waste your time with this guy. I'm sure the mods will take care of him.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

keep this on topic ... please.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Yah that guy has no idea about dubs Ill post pics when I lift the motor out and start on the metal work


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (bugasm99)*

do it and take pics...any current shots of your car?
i was thinking about going through and just decluttering the underhood section but without a garage or second car its a bit of a pain


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (jazzcat2001)*

hear are some pics of my car now the two without the hood was befor I paint it 








































This is the amount of detail thats going into my shave job. Mine will be just as clean


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_









Rockin' a MkIII VR, nice!
Stupid question, when you shave an engine bay like that MkIII shown, where do you relocate all the ancillaries and major components to??


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Pelican18TQA4)*

That white mk3 vr has everything removed as far as i can remember, including ac, power steering etc. I think it has a custom steering rack, i read it somewhere but i forgot where.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

no, joey has power steering im relocating everything it will be sick


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*

I am not shaving the bay but am going to be "cleaning" up the bay alot. I will post pics soon.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

vr6bug..i've seen your car on newbeetle.org very nice
post pics of progress..I was looking through the bay of my 2L over the weekend and couldn't see much of what could be removed or relocated..its easy to find space on the golf or jettas but with the design of the beetle it should be interesting to see what you can pull off
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_I am not shaving the bay but am going to be "cleaning" up the bay alot. 

likewise. once my combi pump finally gives up the ghost I'm going to clean up the engine bay tremendously.
including a new valve cover  and  coil cover from 034 motorsport
re-route all the vac-lines of course and employ a manifold and SS jacketed lines.
probably tuck a smaller coolant reservoir in there as well. If I end up deleting my back seat the battery will also be moving.


_Modified by Yurko at 7:11 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
likewise. once my combi pump finally gives up the ghost I'm going to clean up the engine bay tremendously.
including a new valve cover  and  coil cover from 034 motorsport
re-route all the vac-lines of course and employ a manifold and SS jacketed lines.
probably tuck a smaller coolant reservoir in there as well. If I end up deleting my back seat the battery will also be moving.

_Modified by Yurko at 7:11 PM 1-7-2008_

I kept my stock valve cover but painted it. I too used the coil pack cover. Deleted the vac reservoir, vac lines, coolant bottle, washer bottle, some of the wiring harness, etc. My next step is to relocate the battery and move some more of the wiring harness. I will post pics soon.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
I kept my stock valve cover but painted it. I too used the coil pack cover. Deleted the vac reservoir, vac lines, coolant bottle, washer bottle, some of the wiring harness, etc. My next step is to relocate the battery and move some more of the wiring harness. I will post pics soon.

nice. looking forward to it.
Do you have to modify the valve cover much to use the coil pack cover? I haven't gotten under the hood and looked closely at my existing cover lately.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
nice. looking forward to it.
Do you have to modify the valve cover much to use the coil pack cover? I haven't gotten under the hood and looked closely at my existing cover lately.

I had to add some spacers to the mounting bolts because there are some nipples on the valve cover that don't allow it to sit flushly. Now a friend of mine (overdrivedgn) took off his valve cover and had those shaved off before he polished the valve cover.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
I had to add some spacers to the mounting bolts because there are some nipples on the valve cover that don't allow it to sit flushly. Now a friend of mine (overdrivedgn) took off his valve cover and had those shaved off before he polished the valve cover.

good to know. I'll keep that in mind. looking forward to pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
good to know. I'll keep that in mind. looking forward to pics!
















I will try and post some pics on Friday. Doing some more work on the engine bay tomorrow. Trying to decide exactly what battery I want to use for the relocation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

SAI and EVAP are coming out tonight as long as I don't sit in traffic all night. My car is still dying at lights though, so I have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

How are you guys going to pass inspections without SAI and EVAP?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_SAI and EVAP are coming out tonight as long as I don't sit in traffic all night. My car is still dying at lights though, so I have bigger fish to fry.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_How are you guys going to pass inspections without SAI and EVAP?

My next door neighbor inspects my car ...
Honestly though, I am using resistors to trick the ecu into believe the physical items are still there. I do have a code for incorrect flow from the SAI, but I would have that no matter what as the plumbing for the SAI was removed when I installed the turbo. As long as it looks like the items were never there, the mechanic is none the wiser.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (bugasm99)*

No inspections in my state!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Keep in mind I just started cleaning things up. This is not finished. These are a work in progress pics:




And my new brake setup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

good start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its nice to see what lies beneath everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

Trying to decide what battery to go with. I am on a tight budget so trying to find something affordable is where I am at right now. Will start relocating the harness in a couple of days. I also will be moving the power steering reservoir in a day or two. Won't be "shaving" the engine bay for a couple of months just "cleaning" right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Is there anything tricky to the fuel lines that run through the evap? Did you need to unclip them at all or does the evap canister sit on the outside?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

I unclipped the evap lines at the tank. It was easier than I thought. Anyone relocated a battery? Have any suggestions? Any suggestions on *cheap* lightweight battery to buy?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Just make sure the battery is really secure wherever you decide to mount it. Even a lightweight battery has some weight to it and will make a lot of racket it if it is constantly shifting around. 
Braille is one of the better lightweight batteries you can purchase. Deka also makes a smaller battery, but the Braille's blow them away once you start testing them side by side.
I know it sounds like a sales pitch, but you can check out the Braille's on the USRT website and do some reading. If you have any questions, feel free to call the number in my Sig and Scott will answer all your questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just make sure the battery is really secure wherever you decide to mount it. Even a lightweight battery has some weight to it and will make a lot of racket it if it is constantly shifting around. 
Braille is one of the better lightweight batteries you can purchase. Deka also makes a smaller battery, but the Braille's blow them away once you start testing them side by side.
I know it sounds like a sales pitch, but you can check out the Braille's on the USRT website and do some reading. If you have any questions, feel free to call the number in my Sig and Scott will answer all your questions.

Thanks Josh! Honestly I have been looking into the Deka battery's because of the cost. Just trying to figure out who has the best deal and what will work for my application.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I just relocated the battery to the trunk and it came out awesome! I also removed a ton of crap from the bay, emissions junk etc.... pics will be up on tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I just relocated the battery to the trunk and it came out awesome! I also removed a ton of crap from the bay, emissions junk etc.... pics will be up on tuesday!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*








doing the rol cage right now as well


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_







doing the rol cage right now as well








 Custom cage or autopower? Pics? How many points?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

autopower race cage, pics on tuesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Sweet, they make a pretty nice setup


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

yeah it an awesome cage, I had it wrapped in leather to match my new seats but the sad thing is that it cost me more to wrap it than the cage cost me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_yeah it an awesome cage, I had it wrapped in leather to match my new seats but the sad thing is that it cost me more to wrap it than the cage cost me









Are there any pics of your car? Went searching but couldn't find any.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

no iv been lying low because its been takeing so long to finish! The only thing left to do on it is the boost controller and I have to slap the front end back on







It came out so sick looking and it should put out about 400-420 to the wheels. oh I forgot he needs to put the water meth kit on and the panzer plate but other than that it will be complete


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_no iv been lying low because its been takeing so long to finish! The only thing left to do on it is the boost controller and I have to slap the front end back on







It came out so sick looking and it should put out about 400-420 to the wheels. oh I forgot he needs to put the water meth kit on and the panzer plate but other than that it will be complete









Bump for pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_autopower race cage, pics on tuesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where's the pics?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

again sorry for the delay! I have to fly to Boston tomorrow morning for arraignment so I was slammed with last minute stuff today as I prepare for the battle of my life







25k bail and a 50k lawyer fee







keep me in your prayers and when I return on sunday my car should be almost complete







sorry for all the delays but my mechanic keeps putting my car last on his list. If he would just work on it he could have it done in about 10hrs. The funny thing is when I first asked him how long it would take he said 2 days and its been 11 months now. I did have some delays on parts etc... but it should not have been this long


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_again sorry for the delay! I have to fly to Boston tomorrow morning for arraignment so I was slammed with last minute stuff today as I prepare for the battle of my life







25k bail and a 50k lawyer fee







keep me in your prayers and when I return on sunday my car should be almost complete







sorry for all the delays but my mechanic keeps putting my car last on his list. If he would just work on it he could have it done in about 10hrs. The funny thing is when I first asked him how long it would take he said 2 days and its been 11 months now. I did have some delays on parts etc... but it should not have been this long









That sucks! NP. Looking forward to seeing pics. Will be nice to see how a professional did it compared to my beginners job.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_emissions junk etc....

Wut emission 'junk' is under the hood, what process did it entail to remove it and does it throw a code if u take it off?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Billsbug)*

evap, secondary air, vacuum reservoir, evap balls under frame rail ...
You will throw codes though unless you use resistors to fool some of the wiring.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_evap, secondary air, vacuum reservoir, evap balls under frame rail ...
You will throw codes though unless you use resistors to fool some of the wiring.

Arg. Any performance gains or is it just for looks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Billsbug)*

looks, you can make power with all of those items attached. Unless you are looking to make room for a new manifold, piping, etc.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

Thx.
I like the lighter battery idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Billsbug)*

the software program I run doesnt throw any codes with all my emission nonsense taken off, everything that was taken off was up in the engine bay and not under the car unless my mechanic took it off and didnt tell me? the triangle plastic piece that sits over the coil pack was removed. dont know what it was called but its gone and looks way better off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

vacuum reservoir.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

yeah thats it! Thanks and nice name im josh as well


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I also removed a ton of crap from the bay, emissions junk etc.... pics will be up on tuesday!









Are you able to keep it road legal? Passing emissions and all that jazz? Not sure what testing y'all have to do over there.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

my car will never pass cal emissions. California has the worst emissions laws in the country. I have to grease some pockets to get it to pass but I still have a year until it needs to get checked


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

again ... my neighbor does my inspection


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

I was going to start on mine this week but someone broke into my garage and stole $23000 worth of parts for my cars, so f'in pissed

















_Modified by VR6BUG at 9:01 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*

thanks for the parts! they look awesome on my car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_thanks for the parts! they look awesome on my car









haha, wasn't expecting that one.
really sorry to hear that man, people suck.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_I was going to start on mine this week but someone broke into my garage and stole $23000 worth of parts for my cars, so f'in pissed
















WTF???!!!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Billsbug)*

just playin! That sucks, there is nothing worse than being ripped off


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

Yah really pissed. had some sick parts for under the hood and the interior.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*

how can people be such scumbags? I paid a web designer 2500 and he did nothing and he wont even return my phone calls/emails and he is all the way in harrisburg PA







if someone wants to try and get the money from him i will gladly give you his address and you can also keep any funds you are able to squeeze out of him. Anyway that really blows bro and I hope they catch that loser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

Thats really close to where im at. pm me the info Ill see what I can do


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*

dude you rock! im sending it over now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

graphic designers are scumbags


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

yeah big time


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

*Update!*
My battery came in tonight. I mounted it in the trunk. Began running the power cable to the trunk. Relocated the fuel lines. Began removing the drivers side harness and relocated it. Painted my Engine Mounts. Began shaving the seam sealer.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Someone's been busy!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Pelican18TQA4)*

still waiting on my car, saturday is when she is supposed to be done! I drove it a few days ago and I have to say its one of the fastest cars I have ever driven. I have trouble getting the wheels to stick and thats with the pelaquin lsd and new tires







. I cant wait to show you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Someone's been busy!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_still waiting on my car, saturday is when she is supposed to be done! I drove it a few days ago and I have to say its one of the fastest cars I have ever driven. I have trouble getting the wheels to stick and thats with the pelaquin lsd and new tires







. I cant wait to show you guys









I want 0-60, 0-100, 1/4 mile plus 100-0 braking times. To date no one has been able to provide them.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Billsbug)*

I will try and get that info for you but 0-60 times are kinda hard to get because it has a lot to do with ones driving skills. Im a good driver but there is a huge difference from a professional driver and myself. I think I will drive up to my boys at eurocode tuning and see if they will use my car for some testing







dave the owner is a great guy and he did some work on my car so I am sure he wont mind.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I will try and get that info for you but 0-60 times are kinda hard to get because it has a lot to do with ones driving skills. Im a good driver but there is a huge difference from a professional driver and myself. I think I will drive up to my boys at eurocode tuning and see if they will use my car for some testing







dave the owner is a great guy and he did some work on my car so I am sure he wont mind.

Now we're talkin'.








I would love to see a comparo on a BT and a KO4 upgrade.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (Billsbug)*

my friend has a k04 and when i drove his car and compared it to mine it was like going from a pinto to a twin turbo porsche


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

*Update!*
Started cutting off all of the brackets on the side walls and sanding down the seam sealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Are you wanting updates..........................


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

of course, what else do I have to do while i'm at work.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

I'll snap some pics tomorrow night and post them on friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

great ... now what am I going to do for the next day and a half.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

i wanna see pics bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (localcali)*

No where near done but this is where she is:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Looking good, I would try and seal that fuse box somehow down there though, water might get in where its located. You also made it much easier for whoever wants to steal your car lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looking good, I would try and seal that fuse box somehow down there though, water might get in where its located. You also made it much easier for whoever wants to steal your car lol









Once the fender liner is back in it shouldn't matter. If someone is going to steal it they are going to get it no matter where the power cable is.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Alright guys as expected I ran into my first "real" problem today. Went to go start the car, lights come on, fuel pump primes, everything under the hood has power, turn the key........nothing. Didn't even try to crank. Starter has power and signal. There are NO codes stored in the ECU. I went ahead and did a TBA. Haven't really dug into it yet but am looking for suggestions. The battery and ECU have been unplugged for 2.5 months while I work on this project. It is not the Immoblizer cause I can lock and unlock the doors via remote........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Check the plug on the starter and make sure all the wires are secure and hooked up correctly. If you have power, you may simply be not getting the signal to the starter. I ran into this issue a week back when installing a clutch. I forgot to hook up the plug and everyone behave normal, just no crank.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

There is only one plug on the starter.....right? It is plugged in. The "hot" wire on the starter reads 12.5V and the starter trigger wire reads 8V in accessory mode and 12V when trying to start.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I know this all sounds simple but ... is it grounded?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

I agree Josh it is got to be something simple.
I delete the main engine ground that comes off of the block. The battery is now moved to the rear with a it's own ground. The main wiring harness has it's own independent grounds.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Got it to work! The grounding wire was just loose.
More updates!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Good to hear. I knew it sound like a grounding issue but i guess you just needed to check them all.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Check the plug on the starter and make sure all the wires are secure and hooked up correctly. If you have power, you may simply be not getting the signal to the starter. I ran into this issue a week back when installing a clutch. I forgot to hook up the plug and everyone behave normal, just no crank.

I wonder who's car that happened to?








Engine bay is looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product, esp on a NB


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (ginanana)*

Any suggestions as to what else to do to clean it up? I know finish welding holes, bondo, and paint, but anything else?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

sending PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

PM responded to!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I should have some more updates next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

matt, you have another pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

Sorry guys need to update this post I have just been soooo busy getting my Eurovan ready for http://www.southernworthersee.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Should have updates on this next week!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

heres a great DIY thread on Cleaning up Engine bay...Removing SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3111538


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_graphic designers are scumbags









ha. thanks guys. ill remember that.


----------



## [email protected]USRT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*

forgot about this thread. I'm slowly working my way towards getting it all cleaned up. 
all my reservoirs have been removed and my evap and SAI are gone. Braille 15lb and battery kit is in the living room waiting to go in. V-banded my throttle body so I have no visible silicon couplers anymore. AC is still in for the time being, but doesn't work. So when I remove the front bumper for paint, the AC will find its way into the proper receptacle. I also have a polished fuel rail and FPR adapter along with new lines and -AN fittings.
Billet motor mounts are in and I painted and cleaned the head, valve cover and rain tray. Once I get the battery relocated and my new power steering reservoir mounted, I am going to work on smoothing the frame rails and getting rid of all the extra brackets.
Here is a quick pic of how it sat a couple weeks ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
ha. thanks guys. ill remember that.









haha, seems like there are a lot of us in here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

What type of power steering reservoir did you get?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Just an aluminum sphere with a cap welded on the top. I plan on mounting it either off of the pass frame rail by the rad or under the pass headlight where the washer reservoir used to feed through.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

PM Sent!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Props to yoy guys with shaving bays. I would never be able to pass emissions here in NY. Im having a hard time passing emissons as is.









BTW Josh is this the power steering bottle you talking about








Also I saw on the website that they had a coolant bottle, would this work on a 1.8T and how do you bypass the sensor ? From what i can see the bottle doesnt have a sensor.
Oh and how do you like those mounts? Could they be taken apart for polishing?










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 9:04 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

the one I have is literally a ball with the cap on it. I purchased an aluminum sphere just like the one below and had a cap welded on it. I did this to keep it small so I could hide it somewhere, but I will have less fluid then in the oem system.








The one reservoir from our site that you posted would also work for the power steering reservoir. As for the coolant bottle, it would work perfectly fine on the 1.8T. Only modification you may have to make is how you mount it in the beetle, but it should be fine. 
The sensor just needs to see current, it doesn't need to see any sort of resistance. So you can either place a wire in the plug to connect the two sides or you can clip the plug off and twist the wires together. As long as they are touching you won't get a low coolant beep.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

Really enjoying that bay. 
Subscribed. So stay on it.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Props to yoy guys with shaving bays. I would never be able to pass emissions here in NY. Im having a hard time passing emissons as is.

heard that. ditto in Atlanta.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*

Josh have you heard about the power steering problems if you move the tank? A buddy of mine shaved his bay (MKIV Jetta) and moved his tank to inside the fender. He said because it was a lower point than stock that the fluid didn't flow properly however it is till higher than the pump and lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I actually haven't heard that before, but just thinking about it would make a little sense depending on how much the pump rely's on the pressure of being gravity fed. The pump itself can pump through the rack and into the return, but it truly is not a pressurized system like that of the coolant system. So the pump itself is simply fed by the gravity of the fluid.
I guess in my case, mounting the reservoir below the pass headlight will still be around the stock height so it shouldn't give any problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

I was planning on putting mine below the drivers side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

this is similar to the cap I have on mine. I was going to use NPT fittings but it looks like I will have some leftover AN fittings from my fuel rail, so I might just go with them. If you use the oem lines from a golf jetta they would route the lines back to the passenger side frame rail, which is what I was planning on doing.








Also, I would definitely encourage anyone and everyone to purchase the reservoir from USRT, but this one from Billet Specialties is also pretty badass.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ If you use the oem lines from a golf jetta they would route the lines back to the passenger side frame rail, which is what I was planning on doing.


That is why I was planning on putting mine underneath the drivers light since the lines go underneath the light and over to the passenger's side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I would imagine that would work as well. Is it possible that your friend was having previous issues with the power steering pump before relocating? I know mine struggles sometimes so I simple toss up some of the issues to a struggling pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

started pulling the AC tonight. Got all the lines undone and most out. I can't pull the condenser or high pressure line until I remove the front bumper so that is still sitting in there. I ordered an OEM serpentine belt for a non AC car which should be here within a couple days so I can remove the compressor all together.
Things are still moving along.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_started pulling the AC tonight. Got all the lines undone and most out. I can't pull the condenser or high pressure line until I remove the front bumper so that is still sitting in there. I ordered an OEM serpentine belt for a non AC car which should be here within a couple days so I can remove the compressor all together.
Things are still moving along.
Baller! Nice Josh! I have thought about taking out the A/C but living in AL it gets super humid here. Can't wait to see the progress pics. I should have new pics up in a day or two. I have been painting engine components and installing SS lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I still have a long way to go but I will try and get some pics up tonight or tomorrow as well. I seem to be working in the opposite direction as you since I have yet to pull the battery out. I have all the wiring though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I still have a long way to go but I will try and get some pics up tonight or tomorrow as well. I seem to be working in the opposite direction as you since I have yet to pull the battery out. I have all the wiring though.
I am going to look into relocating the PS Reservoir in the morning. Not sure yet where I will put it but I can atleast figure it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

bought a battery box last night ... now I just need to figure out how to make it safe for a battery...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

I guess I'll ask the dumb question..does the battery fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (13minutes)*

all I can see is it should ... The inside dimensions of the the box is 11 x 4 x 7. The battery is a braille 15lb which is 7 x 3.25 x 6.125. The catch is with the traditional terminals on the battery it is 7" tall which would hit the top of the box. I need to find some flat terminals or bolt the cables directly to the battery.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

Hmm, how are you mounting the box?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (13minutes)*

I used to have a CD changer which was removed a while ago. So I plan to use the OEM mounting points for the changer bracket. I will simply bolt through the bottom of the box into the oem bracket holes and the line the box to keep the battery from sliding at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

sorry for the dark pics. I was working under the car and didn't realize it had gotten dark out, but I wanted to get some pics up so people could see what all is over on that side of the car. I haven't really cleaned or removed any of the brackets/ studs/ etc. You can also see the remaining AC line as well as the leg of the harness that will be relocated to the frame rail.








































And some Goodies.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (OLD GHOST)*

Here are some updated pics. The color of the manifold matches my new seats. I have not worked on this as much as I have wanted to do because I have been redoing my interior. Next week I will finish the relocation of the PS Reservoir and begin body filling.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

looks likes its coming along! 
I actually have a half day today for the holiday so I'm hoping to get home and get the whole battery situation organized. I need to get the old one out and run the line and then I can figure out what I want to do about the wires to the fuse box.
I ran into a snag the other day with the fuel lines. I was having trouble getting the hard lines mated up with the new braided lines. I'm pretty sure some the earls 5/16" hard line to -6an adapter will do the trick though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

Yes Josh that is correct! The Earl's Products work great. I just talked to another guy who smoothed his GTI's bay so I have found a couple of other things to relocate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

some pics from yesterday. managed to get the rest of the front end apart and start cutting into the wiring harness. I also got the rest of the AC lines out starting getting the compressor out.
The mess of wires I need to start stripping back and organizing tonight...








Everything removed from the passenger frame rail. The fuel lines will be replaced by steel braided line to a BBM fuel rail.








The wires for passenger side lights run out the side of the dash and will be mounted to the unibody so its up and out of the way. No cutting or extending needed and as far as I can tell, none will be needed on this side.








remember to label all those connections...


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

are you turbo or supercharged? and what is your set up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

Turbo with a T3 super 60. C2 software with 42# injectors and 3" maf housing.


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What kind of horsepower


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

no idea. I have a seized collar on my coils and I am too low to get on the dyno. I'm ordering up a new collar this week and the dyno time is already paid for, so I just need to find a time I can get off work and make it there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sooo, i figured if I was moving the wiring harness, i might as well eliminate all the extra wires that are coded out or don't exist anymore, like the harness to the SAI pump. I also decided to move some of the wires around which meant routing the harness in different sections then from the factory.
This is what I ended up with... i'm a little overwhelmed, but I still have a plan.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*









I remember that point! I was so worried. But it started. I would still love to eliminate more of the harness but don't see it possible.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Josh looks like you having some fun with those wires


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

ha, i wish i could call this fun. I hate electrical work. With that said, it is interesting to see how everything works. I just pray that it all starts back up when I am done. 20 days till I leave for H2O!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

picked up a 1.5" step drill, rubber grommets, a right angle drill, and a detail spray gun yesterday. Haven't been able to get back at it since the weekend but hopefully tomorrow i'll be able to get out there and finish laying out the wiring.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got a lot done on the engine clean up last night. Passenger side is all wired up, next step on that side is the steel braided line for the fuel rail and then welding in the cover plate and removing of all the brackets, studs, etc., 








Also managed to get the drivers side run down the firewall and most of the wires organized. I need to extend a few of the wires and make sure everything is securely wrapped in friction tape and then I should be good to go on that side. Couldn't get any pics of that side since it was dark by the time I finished up, but I should have some pics tomorrow if the rain breaks at all.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Since I never updated this. Car runs and has been driving fine. No issues so far. Little more cabin noise from the wires and sensors in the dash, but this could be curred with the some sound deadening and a few more zip ties to secure everything. 
At this point I still need to remove all the brackets and get down to smoothing and painting the frame rails. A good friend sells automotive paint in Aerosol cans (pm "vwbmx" if you need them) so I picked up two cans of uni red off him to give a fresh coat once all the brackets are removed. I hope to pull the engine at some point over the winter and get on with cleaning the trans/ block/ accessories/ etc.
quick pic...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does your buddy with the OE paint in a spray can have a web page???

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Since I never updated this. Car runs and has been driving fine. No issues so far. Little more cabin noise from the wires and sensors in the dash, but this could be curred with the some sound deadening and a few more zip ties to secure everything. 
At this point I still need to remove all the brackets and get down to smoothing and painting the frame rails. A good friend sells automotive paint in Aerosol cans (pm "vwbmx" if you need them) so I picked up two cans of uni red off him to give a fresh coat once all the brackets are removed. I hope to pull the engine at some point over the winter and get on with cleaning the trans/ block/ accessories/ etc.
quick pic...


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
quick pic...









Engine room is clean


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_Does your buddy with the OE paint in a spray can have a web page???

No, he works for a Sherwin Williams distributor which is looking to expand their market beyond that of local shops. But if you contact him with your needs (paint/fillers/tools/etc.) he can mix up based off of your paint code or a code you pic out. He can do aerosols, or in stages if needed. I would shoot him a PM with any questions you might have. I know he ships so location isn't an issue.
and thanks for the comments everyone. I'm hoping to get a garage over the winter so I have a place to work on it and possibly pull the motor to get everything clean. We'll see what happens. usually my plans don't end up happening as I think they will.


----------



## AcidVW (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.paintscratch.com


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (AcidVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AcidVW* »_http://www.paintscratch.com


yup, but they have a waiting list and usually can't ship for a couple weeks.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my battery is struggling in the cold weather. I guess I know winter is here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my battery is struggling in the cold weather. I guess I know winter is here









LOL! Float Charger is what I am using.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

yeah, as soon as I get into the garage where getting i'm going to pick one up. For right now its out in the driveway.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*VR6 bugs bay*

heres mine soon to be butter smooth first layer of primer. sorry for the crappy pics they were taken with my I phone. still have a few things to remove yet nothing big just some bumps and a bracket we forgot about and to box the motor mount had to wait for my VF mount to arrive .
























and notched frame rails 










_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:25 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6 bugs bay (VR6BUG)*

Picture quality didn't turn out so great at night but here it is:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_.....i'm a little overwhelmed, but I still have a plan. 

I felt like that too and then I got back at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work on both of these beetles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TightDub)*

mines still comeing along. I ordered a hood strut mount today cuz 98's had prop rods so new gas struts comeing copliments a wrecked turbo s. Once that comes off to get welded on and blended in like the rest. Now trying to figure out what motor to use. New o2m 6 speed comeing soon and getting smothed, shaved and polished then stuffed with all the good stuff like LSD, cryo gears, and bildon clutch and flywheel and bildon driveshafts. More pics once the brackets on and done.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: VR6 bugs bay (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_heres mine soon to be butter smooth first layer of primer. sorry for the crappy pics they were taken with my I phone. still have a few things to remove yet nothing big just some bumps and a bracket we forgot about and to box the motor mount had to wait for my VF mount to arrive .
























and notched frame rails 









_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:25 PM 2-13-2009_








damn Devin doin some work! didn't even know some of you NB guys were shaving bays, I'm in the middle of doing my own bay shave so I know ALOT of work goes into this...very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the gf just got a NB vert so I thought I'd poke around in here and see whats up


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: VR6 bugs bay (pop&lock)*

i've been doing so much to organize our Spring GTG, that i'm not sure i'll even get my car done for it. I did have the chance to get out and drive it some last week though which was a nice change.


----------



## v8destroyer (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

how do you work on the engine???


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (v8destroyer)*

its not there I shaved it for now waiting the new one. working on the 12vr that was in it sucked now the new one is really going to suck 


_Modified by VR6BUG at 9:46 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (VR6BUG)*

you guys do great work. i would be overwhelmed just looking at those dang wires


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (anothermk4)*

I will have updated pics this week!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I have definitely be slacking. Trying to find a good space of time when I can pull the motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

By no means am I done. But I wanted to give you guys an update:








And a little update to the interior (still a work in progress):


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

^^Lovin the color in the int and on the mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (TightDub)*

Thanks Tim. I still have lots of cleaning to do. The engine bay still looks horribly dirty. That is what I get for shaving the bay with the motor still in the car! LOL! I am not sure that you could ever get the bay to look close to what a GTI or Jetta looks like because everything is so much closer together. I look at my friend Elvir2's car and in stock form it looked cleaner than the NB bay because there is more room. Still looking at options as to what else to move, hide, reroute, cover, ect. I am sure after SOWO I will be back to relocating things.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

looking really good. Have you always had the machined cross brace?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looking really good. Have you always had the machined cross brace?

No that is a test fit from TST. It does not "install" for well in a NB. It does look awesome though!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

ahhh, i wondered that. I have always admired that piece and had a chance to pick one up a while back, but I was nervous about fitment. I guess I know the answer now.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

I know this is joshs thread but smooth, i love the direction your car is headed to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ahhh, i wondered that. I have always admired that piece and had a chance to pick one up a while back, but I was nervous about fitment. I guess I know the answer now.

It fits with some cutting, and lots of fabrication. If I had to do it again I probably wouldn't. 
Do you guys have any suggestions on how I could clean up my engine bay even more?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I know this is joshs thread but smooth, i love the direction your car is headed to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Thank you. By no means does my car compare to several of the NB owners here on the 'tex but other than stitching the upholstery every inch of work has been done by me. I have no paint, body, fabrication skills but atleast at the end of the day I can say that I did that. No check book car here. Just hours upon hours of hard work.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I know this is joshs thread but smooth, i love the direction your car is headed to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Its not my thread, i just started it. Keep posting up, i enjoy seeing it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

I might have hit the wrong switch by accident and I might have gotten some air inside my head...I had this thread confused with ur build thread...
Damn I'm losin' it


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (FastAndFurious)*

its ok. I have no idea where my build thread even is. I guess I will have to resurrect it soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? ([email protected])*

Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Shaved Engine Bay ... Anyone? (SMOOTH)*

Almost all shaved up but for one more large thing I just thought of. The frame had be notched for the drive shafts and is getting notched for the tie rods this week.
Shaved bay


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looking good Smooth!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (iDubber.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDubber.com* »_looking good Smooth!!!









Thanks! Drove her a little bit today. A couple of things to work on. Also my battery overcharged today and took a dump. Waiting to see if the company I bought it from will replace it or if I should buy a new one. I was using a Deka. Not sure if I should change brands to Optima.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

I had the same problem with my braille. Using a Deka now on a float charger and its been fine since.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I had the same problem with my braille. Using a Deka now on a float charger and its been fine since.

Josh on your do you think it was just a bad battery? I am probably going to order another Deka. What size Deka are you using?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

The more I fool around w my beetle the more I realize how much it has taken for u guys to get this look. Pics dont do the bay justice as far as showing whats involved...it all looks simple the way u have done it...but I know its not so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW...I wont be doing this anytime soon







I am watching both ur progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will be all over smooths car at SOWO


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

i actually think it was a bad charger. The battery was dead and i think the amperage on my charger was creeping up. Since the Braille, Deka, etc batteries are sensitive to amperage it fried the battery. New Battery, new charger and all is kosher.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ I will be all over smooths car at SOWO









Thanks Tim, but don't get your hopes up. It will still be a work in progress at SOWO.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i actually think it was a bad charger. The battery was dead and i think the amperage on my charger was creeping up. Since the Braille, Deka, etc batteries are sensitive to amperage it fried the battery. New Battery, new charger and all is kosher. 

Thanks Josh. I am going to order a new DEKA today. I have been using the ETX30L. How about you?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

i'll check out the part number when I get home. I have to take the battery out anyway.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Thanks Tim, but don't get your hopes up. It will still be a work in progress at SOWO.

I can dig it...my car is a work in progress but that does not stop it from being porn for some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love em at all stages







Even in the junk yard I see hope


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


----------

